# Model 85



## TIMO (Nov 18, 2008)

Can Anyone Tell Me Wht They Think About The Model 85 ..


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Taurus Model 85 .38 Spl?*

I had a lady bring one to a class we had for self defense with handguns. As a matter of course, when there is any question if the student has any questions about the weapon they have provided, I or my partner examine the weapon and when satisfied that it is safe send a few rounds down range to confirm its' working condition. In this case, the husband had decided that this is what his wife would deal with for home defense as well as concealed carry. As to the weapon, first the action felt a little cobby and ratcheted the cylinder rather than a smooth feel. This can be due to several things and to give everyone a chance to shoot well, we sometimes clean the handgun prior to the student's use of it. A little Machinegunner's Lube and some cleaning did a noticable job of improving the perceived feel of the handgun, not a lot though. Upon examination the cylinder lineup was not perfect and it shaved some lead from the 158 gr. wadcutters used, spitting it to the left side. I am pretty sure this is not indicative of all Taurus Model 85's, but this ond did. The roughness of the action led her to shoot poorly at any range over 7 yards and not that well at 7 yards. She shot the S&W M&P 40 very well and had no trouble with it so we had a benchmark for her entry skill level after 100 rounds through a Ruger 22/45. Long story short, she traded the Taurus on a 9mm M&P Compact and did a great job. Just my experience with the 85.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Taurus 85 ULBH (bobbed hammer ultralight) as a backup gun for my S&W J-Frames. I have put probably 500+ rounds through it with no problems at all. It has the best trigger of the bunch and is also the most accurate. All manufacturers have lemons and bad runs. I had a $1200+ Colt Match that spent more time in gunsmiths' shops and the factory repair shop than it did in my hands! I'm happy with my 85 and I know others who are too. I am also my own armorer and have had the 85 apart and inspected it. It is sturdy and finish is good. Check the gun out good before you buy it, just like any other brand.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A current production model 85 compares favorably with a Smith J-Frame. In fact, you will find that the Taurus has many advantages. The Taurus lock up, which in on the frame and not at the end of the ejector rod, is tighter, the fixed sights are better, the trigger pull is smoother, and most people like the Taurus factory grips better than the Smith factory grips. Finally, the price of a Taurus is much lower than a Smith. The 85 is offered in so many different variations that you can certainly find the perfect snubbie for your needs. 

The down side to a Taurus is that it is still perceived as a second class gun, the resale value is not as high, and there may not be as many aftermarket grip options as the smith. Taurus 85 will fit in the same holsters a Smith j-frame and they use the same speed loaders.


----------



## TIMO (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## littlefuzz (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had one for about a year and enjoy shooting it more than my smith 9mm. It's very accurate and is now my wifes gun. She out shot everyone at the range when we done our class for our carry permits with it and we went back to 48'.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have had my 85UL for about a year now, and have about 800 rounds thru it.....the only thing I did was change to Hogue Monogrips, and that was so the speedloaders worked better with it. It has not failed, shoots well, and is light as well as rugged. So far....so good.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would opt for the model 605 if purchasing new. It is capable of firing .38spl or .357 if you choose.

If you find a deal on a used 85 I see nothing wrong with them.

I have a 605 and like it.


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ya just get the 605 that's what i did i carry 357 magnums and shoot 38 specials for fun


----------

